# Impossible



## phelibre (8 Décembre 2012)

Suite à une compilation de mypaint (masport), j'ai ensuite fait un dmg afin de l'installer sur mon MacAir 
J'ai une erreur et je veux lancer la commande :
 bash-3.2$ sudo gdk-pixbuf-query-loader > /opt/local/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache
Mais j'ai cette réponse !
bash: /opt/local/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache: Permission denied

Je ne sais pas quoi faire


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2012)

Essaye :
	
	



```
sudo sh -c "gdk-pixbuf-query-loader > /opt/local/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache"
```
Éventuellement, mets le chemin pour accéder à la commande _gdk-pixbuf-query-loader_.


----------



## phelibre (9 Décembre 2012)

Merci 
Mais ou as tu trouvé la solution à savoir sh -c ?
J'ai donc un dmg de mypaint pour 10.8


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2012)

phelibre a dit:


> Merci
> * Mais ou as tu trouvé la solution à savoir sh -c ?*
> J'ai donc un dmg de mypaint pour 10.8


L'erreur venait de ce que le _sudo_ ne prenait en compte que la commande, pas la redirection, donc le fichier visé n'était pas modifiable. Il fallait donc passer l'ensemble à _sudo_, tout simplement.


----------

